# Meal worm farming for the SQUEAMISH :)



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

I finally got a page up on Hazels blog of our meal worm farm project 

http://hissyfithazel.wordpress.com/meal-worm-farming/

I included pics and various videos. If I can do this (I used to make the store double bag meal worms lol) anyone can do this lol :shock:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I really like your system! I've got different bins going now & it just takes up lots of room. I would love to condense them down a bit. And I also like the idea of the sponges. I am totally going to try it this way. Thanks for putting all that together. I think it's going to help a lot of people.


----------



## Hedgehogger (Dec 8, 2011)

:shock: So.... many.... worms... bugs... aliens.... beetles :shock: 

More... cute... Hazel videos please!  

Nice organized setup though.


----------



## alsohere (Dec 26, 2011)

I really like the how-to on mealworms. I am going to give it a try, if I can order everything online. My poor Harly only weighs 212 grams, so I think she needs some homegrown mealworms in her life. She's eating Purina One salmon and brown rice and tomorrow she starts on some Natural Balance green pea and duck. 

But, homegrown mealworms. That has to be tasty


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

http://www.sialis.org/raisingmealworms.htm this site is full of great info


----------

